# Blue Buffalo



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

It gets mixed reviews as does most food, but I used it for years and had no problems.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I love blue buffalo and the ingredients are top notch and it has a 5 star rating on dog food advisor. All my fur kids love it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmen in nj (Mar 12, 2013)

I just started transitioning My Gabriella to Blue Buffalo Basics, she came home gn purina pro plan, which I know is not a good food.. My son has 3 dogs and they been eating blue buffalo for years with no problems.
hugs,


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I use Blue Buffalo Wilderness. It's a good food and easily accessible in most pet shops.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

At our shop we sold blue buffalo for about 2 years because it was requested by several customers. We all put our own pets on it, and then all took out pets off it and stopped selling it. 

It made my dog stink, and he was shedding more then ever. Another groomer had the same odor problem coming from her dogs and one of her dogs always had loose stool since starting the blue buffalo and it never hardened until she took him off of it. Another groomer who tried it with her cats said it made them vomit the entire time they were on it. And another groomer couldn't get her dogs to eat it. My dog also didnt seem to really care for it and it would take him several days to eat a serving, where as now on natures varieties INSTINCT he eats a whole serving at once.

We also had several customers try it once or twice but never stuck to it, so we really only had a few people buying it so we just decided to stop selling it, plus when my boss wasn't around I would recommend customers to go to a near by specialty dog food store and talk to them about food not to get the B.B lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I have feed Lexi Blue Buffalo for about a year now and she has done really well on it. I switched her to the grain free a little over a month ago and will keep her on grain free. Outwest, how do you like the Wilderness? I know the protein is about 10% more, but I really like the idea of different flavors. The Freedon grain free I am feeding Lexi now only comes in chicken and I like the idea of variety of flavor.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There have been a lot of really bad reviews on FB lately. Dogs with wretched, stinky diahhrea. I do not use it, but would not right now until I know things are under control.


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

I was thinking of buying it for my boy. I know it gets some good reviews. In the mean time, I got him Blue Buffalo Wilderness treats and gave him one this morning. It made him spit up. So, now I'm thinking no to the food—even though I know the food and the treats are not the same thing. I have to do some more research...


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

A new food or treat can cause stomach upset no matter how good or bad it is. That is why you are supposed to gradually introduce new food etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I use blue wilderness 100% grain free duck - kibble and canned mixed together, i tried other foods she did best on this one. Great coat, great breath, great poops!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## comoracat (Feb 13, 2013)

I recently got a standard poodle pup, he is now 6 months old and one week. I got him at 5 months old. I transitioned him onto Blue Buffalo and during the month had nothing but diarrhea. I am now transitioning him to Merrick and am having much better results.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Blue Wilderness grain free (what I feed Lou) is very rich, not all dogs can tolerate such high protein, they get the runs... But Lou did better with it than any other food.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I live about 20 minutes from the address on the bags. I thought it was manufactured locally. I thought that was cool. I bought a bag and we had projectile vomiting. I called customer service and spoke with someone at the phone center in the west, and was told there was no customer service or office I could see in CT, and they would not tell me where the food was manufactured. 

As to the quality of the food, I think you're only getting what you are paying for if your dog actually eats the life bits. I have a friend who swears by it - her dog eats the kibble and the cat eats the life bits after the dog puts them on the floor... She'd probably do as well giving the dog any food....

We switched to tractor supply 4 health, now grain-free varieties, too! Other than blueberries, the contents appear almost identical from comparing the labels, and it's about 1/3 the cost. It's also got a location code on the bag now with the best by dates - almost all of their foods and treats come out of Joplin, MO or Miami, OK, which are surrounded by Tyson, Purdue, and other chicken farms and plants, as well as plenty of fruit and veg processing plants. I'm a little less concerned about anyone bothering to ship in from China what is already a few miles down the road. 

You have to feed what works for your dog, your lifestyle, and your budget.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i reticently read they source there vitamins from china so i would not personally use it but i dont know if that is a fact or not.


----------

